# George Controller



## pboom (Mar 19, 2021)

pboom submitted a new resource:

George Controller - VISCA SONY Camera Control for OBS Studio



> George Controller, amongst other things, replaces software used to control a Kramer A/V matrix switch. Hence the name George Controller. For those Millennials out there, think a 1990's TV show.
> 
> George Controller is intended to be run on a Windows computer separate from OBS studio; it provides a simple web interface. It can be controlled from OBS studio using browser sources defined in your scenes. Complete directions on how this is accomplished can be found in the documentation included in...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## toplachi (Mar 24, 2021)

I want to try this with a USB RS485 adapter.... But a trojan virus was detected with the exe file


----------



## pboom (Mar 28, 2021)

George Controller does not contain any trojans but do not take my word for it, please do some research. Test with VirusTotal website you will get some false positives, 9 of 68 engines of this writing give a false positive. You could also delete the EXE download the AutoIT development environment and make your own EXE file.  Do an internet search on "AutoIt Antivirus False Positives" and you will get information similar to that below.

George Controller is written in AutoIT. AutoIT is not a compiled language. It merely takes the closed source AutoIT EXE and sticks the script onto the end of it in an encrypted form, making it very difficult for tools to properly analyze an EXE made with autoit.  Finally, Autoit is also popular with malware writers since it is cheap (free) relatively easy to use and relatively powerful, with access to most of the Windows API. Since every AutoIT-based EXE is basically the same EXE, false positives occur across many antivirus engines.

The following links provide additional information.
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/44878418/autoit-exe-gets-killed-by-antivirus
https://www.mcafee.com/blogs/other-blogs/mcafee-labs/autoit-and-malware-whats-the-connection
https://www.autoitscript.com/wiki/AutoIt_and_Malware

There is nothing I plan to do about the False positives half are from Antivirus packages I've never heard of. The program fills my needs and my antivirus programs are not complaining.


----------

